# Resumen general de la historia del Electromagnetísmo



## Nepper (Sep 9, 2009)

Buenas!, hoy me dirijo a ustedes con el fin de publicar un breve resumen sobre la historia del "Electromagnetismo", tal vez muchos la conozcan, pero siempre hay detalles interesantes o menciones para acomodar las ideas.
Con este resumen, pretendo que sea la base para otras investigaciones, revisando rápidamente los nombres involucrados, personalidades e ideas que formaron al electromganetismo.
Por favor, disfrutenló como yo tambien disfrué al construirlo
Bibliografía: Wikipedia 

off: En realidad fué un trabajo para la universidad, y como me gustó como quedó, me pareció intesante compartirlo, ya que descubrí muchas cosas que no sabía y tal vez ustedes tampoco. Tomár en cuenta que posee tal vez mi punto de vista, no es del todo perfecto, no tomar como verdad absoluta.

-----------------
Breve historia del electromagnetismo


 La “Electricidad” viene de la palabra griega _elektron_ cuyo significado es "ámbar". Esto es así, porque el fenómeno de la fuerza electrostática, fue descubierto por primera vez por los griegos, al frotar un trozo de ámbar y ver que este atraía fragmentos de paja seca.




1785 El que impulsó la 	teoría Magnética y Eléctrica fue 	*Charles-Augustin de Coulomb*
 

 Importante militar y físico, *Coulomb* fué uno de los padres de las teorías eléctricas, observó y estudió con determinación el fenómeno de la atracción electrostática formulando así sus respectivas ecuaciones de fuerza y estudió los fenómenos magnéticos, mejorando el uso de la brújula y entendiendo su funcionamiento.
*Coulumb* fue el el responsable de que las fuerzas electricas y magnéticas dejen de ser consideradas ideas filosóficas, llevándolos de esta forma al mundo de la ciencia






1801 Las matemáticas 	nescesarias para el Electromagnetismos fueron desarrolladas por *Carl 	Friedrich Gauss*
 

*Gauss* fué un gran astrónomo, matemático y físico, pero su pasión fue siempre la matemática. Ya de pequeño fué un niño prodigio. Había elaborado técnicas y desarrollos para probabilidad, geometría y álgebra, y fue cuando conoció a *Bartels*, que *Gauss* avanzó mucho más rápido en ese campo. Estas matemáticas serían tomadas mas tarde por *Farady* para intentar explicar los fenómenos eléctricos y/o magnéticos, dándole elegancia, y al fin, una ley, la que *Faraday* llamó, ley de *Gauss*.






1820 Relación entre 	electricidad y magnetismo descubierta por *Hans Christian Ørsted*
 

 Iniciado en la medicina por su padre, *Oersted* tenía un futuro asegurado de médico, pero su interés estaba avocado a la química y electroquímica. Conoció a *George Cuvier*, *Jean-Baptiste Biot* y *Johann Wilhelm Ritter*, quién este último brindó grandes aportes al Galvanizado, la pila voltaica y características de la electroquímica. Junto con *Ritter*, *Orsted* se adentró mucho más en la electroquímica, y al morir prematuramente *Ritter* (1810), *Orsted* no dudó en continuar con los trabajos de este.
 Fue si no, diez años después, que *Oersted* descubrió el fenómeno en el cual un cable por el que circula una corriente, modifica la dirección de una brújula cercana. De esta forma descubrió que una corriente genera un campo magnético y por lo tanto, estos estaban relacionados.
 En su nombre se le asignó la unidad de la Reluctancia magnética.






1820 Uno de los primeros aportes 	al Electromagnétismo por *Jean-Baptiste Biot* y *Félix 	Savart* 
 

*Biot* fue un físico, astrónomo y matemático francés que estudió la química y la termodinámica. Fue si no, en colaboración con *Savart*, un físico y médico francés, que juntos elaboraron la Ley de *Biot-Savart*, la cual expresa el campo generado por una corriente electrica.






1822 Leyes Eléctricas 	establecidas por *André-Marie Ampère*
 

*Ampère* trabajó junto con otros científicos renombrados en Francia, uno de ellos era *Orsted*.
*Ampère* fué el que estableció varias leyes de la electrostática y electrodinámica, agregando teoría magnéticas y descubrió las leyes que hacen que justamente, una brújula se mueva al circular una corriente por un conductor.
 En su honor se le asigno su nombre a la unidad de la intensidad del campo eléctrico. (Amper)






1825 Principios Electromecánicos 	impulsados por *William Sturgeon*
 

*William* realizó un simple experimento, a un conductor bobinado sobre un metal con forma de herradura, le conectó una batería y levantó un hierro de 4 Kg. Con esto logró crear el primer electroimán. Llevó la energía electrica al uso mecánico de formas totalmente controlables y desencadenó tras esta revelación, la invención del telégrafo y el motor eléctrico.






1830 Fundamentos Electromagnéticos 	estudiados por *Joseph Henry*
 

*Henry* fue un científico Estadounidense, tubo una vida humilde. Ya siendo una persona mayor, se interesó por los experimentos de *Orsted*.
 En 1831 inventó el telégrafo, y fue el quien lo volvió funcional a largas distancias. Cinco años mas tarde, siendo ayudado por *Henry*, *Morse* puso en práctica por primera vez el telégrafo.
 También logró por primera vez una Inducción electromagnética, pero por su tardanza en la publicación de su trabajo, *Faraday* fue quien dio a conocer el fenómeno al mundo. Sin duda, la vida de *Faraday* y *Henry* son muy similares en muchos aspectos.
 En su honor, la unidad de inductancia magnética recibe su nombre (Henrio)






1831 Fundamentos Electromagnético 	sentados por *Michel Faraday*
 

 Tras el gran descubrimiento por *Oersted* en 1821, *Faraday* comenzó a investigar el electromagnetísmo. fue uno de los primeros en construir un motor eléctrico, que el llamaba "Rotación electromagnética". Diez años más tarde, en 1831, *Faraday* comenzó a experimentar con éxito la inducción electromagnética, de la cual, esa tecnología también es la usada hoy en día.
 También estudio las cargas estáticas y su acumulación en conductores, más especificamente, en placas metálicas paralelas, llamadas condensadores eléctricos o capacitor.
 En su honor se le asignó la unidad de capacidad eléctrica (Faradio)






1866 Primera formulación 	completa del Electromagnetismo por *James Clerk Maxwell*
 

*Maxwell* unificó las teorías Magnéticas y Electrica a travez de sus ecuaciónes, estas no eran del todo suyas, ya que se basó en las leyes de *Ampère* y las leyes de *Gauss*.
 Inicialmente, sus ecuaciones eran veinte, y el mismo *Maxwell* redujo a trece. Mas tarde, *Heaviside* y *Hertz* lograrían reducirlas a las que se manejan hoy en día.
 Agregó el concepto de "Corriente de Desplazamiento" a la ley de *Ampère*
 Los aportes de *Maxwel* a la ciencia fueron muy reconocidos, estaba muy enfocado en la teoría de las partículas, con todo lo que esto lleva. Junto con *Ludwing Boltzman* desarrollaron la "teoría cinética de los gases", pero esto no es todo, las partículas para maxwell no tenían límite, y fue gracias a el que se pudo explicar la naturaleza de los anillos de Saturno.




1873 Ecuaciones reducidas y 	refinadas por *Oliver Heaviside*
 

*Oliver* tuvo una infancia muy dura, ya que su familia andaba escasa de dinero. En la adolescencia pudo acceder al colegio, y fue gracias a su tía, quién se caso con *Wheatstone*, científico y dueño de una empresa telegráfica, que comenzó a trabajar como ayudante de telégrafos, de esta manera se formó y de adulto abandonó todos sus trabajos para comenzar a investigar el electromagnetismo.
 Nunca se separó de su oficio de telégrafo, porque fue gracias a esto que investigó la transmisión de ondas por un conductor. En ese entonces, se instalaban lineas telegráficas de larga distancia y aparecían fenómenos de distorsión. Oliver los investigó detalladamente.
 Cuando se creó el primer telégrafo transatlántico, *Kelvin* expresó que no era viable, ya que no se tenían en cuenta la capacidad e inductancia del cable, lo que provocaría un rebote de la onda. De esta forma el proyecto duró solamente un mes.
 Utilizando la teoría de *Kelvin*, *Oliver* puso en funcionamiento con éxito otra linea de larga distancia, en la que tuvo en cuenta la capacitancia, inductancia, tensión y resistencia del cable para cualquier punto del mismo, agregó finalmente, el concepto de _Autoinducción_, demostrando realmente la relación electromagnética.
 Este nuevo concepto fue tratado como blasfemia, principalmente por *W. H. Preece*, un ingeniero Eléctrico, quien tubo rivalidades con *Oliver*.  
*Oliver*, al conocer el trabajo del electromagnetismo de *Maxwell*, quedó impresionado, pero le costaba entenderlo, no tenía los conceptos ni la matemática para hacerlo. Se citó con el muchas veces, y tras morir *Maxwell*, *Oliver* decidió seguir con sus trabajos, no solo “copiando” el contenido, se dispuso a mejorar en todo. De esta forma, junto con *Hertz*, redujeron las 13 ecuaciones de Maxwell a las 4 de hoy en día, refinando también los conceptos que estas llevan.






1888 El primero en comprobar en la 	practica la Radiación Electromagnetica es *Heinrich Rudolf 	Hertz*
 

*Hertz* fué alumno de *Gustav Kirchoff*. Demostró por primera vez la existencias de la radiación electromagnética al poder emitir señales y recibirlas a un metro de distancia, confirmando lo dicho por *Maxwell* y *Faraday*


----------

